# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Auditing ne biznesin dhe qeverine shqiptare!

## INFINITY©

Auditing eshte nje proces qe eshte bere mese i njohur ne Amerike, sidomos mbas skandaleve financiare te ENRON dhe WORLDCOM. Per shkak te fallsifikimeve te financial statements apo informacione rreth ketyre kompanive nga firma e CPA qe ne kete rast ishte nje nder firmat me te degjuara ne Amerike, u krijua dhe Sarbanes-Oxley Act dhe Accounting tashme i duhet t'i nenshtrohet ca rregullave shume te rrepta. 

A ekziston nje ligj i tille ne Shqiperi dhe a kontrollohen agjensite qeveritare dhe kompanite shqiptare nese po mashtrojne ne deklarimet e tyre ne fund te vitit?

----------


## javan

Po ne Europe ka Sarbanes-Oxley Act?

----------


## INFINITY©

Fakti qe ky eshte nje ligj federal i Amerikes i pergatitur nga Senatori Paul Sarbanes dhe U.S. Representative Michael Oxley, dihet qe nuk do kete te njejtin emer. Po ashtu ky ligj ka dal ne 2002, keshtu qe nuk eshte shume i hershem. 

Do te ishte interesante qe te mesonim nga CPA shqiptare ne Evrope nese ka nje ligj te ngjashem me kete ligj ne Amerike, megjithate ajo qe me intereson me te teper te di eshte nese Shqiperia ka procedura te tilla dhe nese AUDITING atje ekziston apo jo. 

Flm

----------


## javan

> Fakti qe ky eshte nje ligj federal i Amerikes i pergatitur nga Senatori Paul Sarbanes dhe U.S. Representative Michael Oxley, dihet qe nuk do kete te njejtin emer. Po ashtu ky ligj ka dal ne 2002, keshtu qe nuk eshte shume i hershem. 
> 
> Do te ishte interesante qe te mesonim nga CPA shqiptare ne Evrope nese ka nje ligj te ngjashem me kete ligj ne Amerike, megjithate ajo qe me intereson me te teper te di eshte nese Shqiperia ka procedura te tilla dhe nese AUDITING atje ekziston apo jo. 
> 
> Flm


 :buzeqeshje:  Deloitte&Touche ka 100 vjet qe ka degen e saj europiane ne Shqiperi. A eshte auditing formal ose jo, kjo eshte ceshtje tjeter, madje edhe amerikane.

----------


## INFINITY©

> Deloitte&Touche ka 100 vjet qe ka degen e saj europiane ne Shqiperi.


Ah, nuk e kisha idene. 




> A eshte auditing formal ose jo, kjo eshte ceshtje tjeter, madje edhe amerikane.


Sa per Ameriken, auditing eshte nje field qe ka aq shume regulations dhe procedures qe nje auditor duhet te ndjeki qe as mund ta imagjinosh. Nqs me pare auditors kishin shume liri, qe kur SOX u aprovua, edhe CPA firms apo auditors mund te inspektohen dhe disiplinohen nga PCAOB. 

A mund te ndodhin prape gjera qe jane unethical in the accounting field qe kane te bejne me auditing apo dicka tjeter? Patjeter, por thjesht doja te dija nese auditing ushtrohet ne Shqiperi, nese ka CPA firms qe mund te jene auditors, dhe nese ka regulations qe ato duhet te kene parasysh dhe zbatojne kur i bejne keto audit.

----------


## tvsh

keni harruar dicka te rendesishme. auditors ne shba jane ndermjetes midis IRS  dhe biznesit per taksat.

----------


## INFINITY©

> keni harruar dicka te rendesishme. auditors ne shba jane ndermjetes midis IRS  dhe biznesit per taksat.


???????????????

tvsh cfare ben nje auditor?!

----------


## tvsh

> ???????????????
> 
> tvsh cfare ben nje auditor?!


nuk e di fare

----------


## INFINITY©

> nuk e di fare


Really?! It wasn't obvious at all. lol

----------


## Eve

> ???????????????
> 
> tvsh cfare ben nje auditor?!


Ne vija te pergjithshme kontrollon financial statements te nje korporate vogel (ndonese shume prej tyre nuk kan nevoje te ken auditors, mund te mjaftoj vetem puna e nje kontabilisti por ky duhet te jet i kualifikuar) , mesme apo te madhe,   nese jan 'true and fair', mos ka fraud ne publikimin e tyre etj etj por kjo eshte kryesorja.

Dhe nje auditor duhet te jet i kualifikuar me certifikate , ndryshe s'punesohesh.  :buzeqeshje: 

p.s sorry infinity, kjo ishte per tvsh , nese vertet ishte genuine ne pyetjen cfare ben nje auditor lool

----------


## Eve

> Deloitte&Touche ka 100 vjet qe ka degen e saj europiane ne Shqiperi. A eshte auditing formal ose jo, kjo eshte ceshtje tjeter, madje edhe amerikane.


Po D & T , edhe kompani te tjera internacionale ne alb, p.sh dhe JP Morgan , edhe ata kan auditing section
Sic e the dhe ti , a jan te verteta shifrat ne fund te vitit a jo, ket se di as une, d.m.th a e ben nje auditor punen sic duhet ne alb eshte me pikepyetje... :Lulja3:

----------


## INFINITY©

> Dhe nje auditor duhet te jet i kualifikuar me certifikate , ndryshe s'punesohesh. 
> 
> p.s sorry infinity, kjo ishte per tvsh , nese vertet ishte genuine ne pyetjen cfare ben nje auditor lool


S'ka gje.  :buzeqeshje: 

Ervisa, mqs jeton ne Angli, ju aty ne baze te cfare ligjesh e beni nje Audit? Bazoheni ne International Accounting regulations apo Anglia ka regulations e saj sic ka Amerika GAAP dhe Audit regulations?

Po ashtu, ne Shqiperi, a pergatisin kompanite financial statements: Balance Sheet Stmnt, Income Stmnt, Statement of Cash Flows, dhe Statement of Retained Earnings, apo jane krejt ndryshe?

P.S. Po i bej keto pyetje per Shqiperine sepse nuk e kam idene se si funksion the field of Accounting apo Auditing aty, prandaj flm paraprakisht.

----------


## tvsh

> P.S. Po i bej keto pyetje per Shqiperine sepse nuk e kam idene se si funksion the field of Accounting apo Auditing aty, prandaj flm paraprakisht.


aty ben biznes te hapesh nje firme auditing por duhet te kesh mik te forte. qeveria gjithmone do auditing vit per vit. keshtu funksionon ne amerike.

duhet te flesh me ramen, berishen dhe topallin ta kesh te garantuar biznesin

----------


## INFINITY©

> aty ben biznes te hapesh nje firme auditing por duhet te kesh mik te forte. qeveria gjithmone do auditing vit per vit. keshtu funksionon ne amerike.
> 
> *duhet te flesh me ramen, berishen dhe topallin ta kesh te garantuar biznesin*


Nuk kisha ndermend qe te hapja biznes per auditing ne Shqiperi, megjithate tvsh, tani qe po e mendoj, po te jap ty ca leke dhe e di qe ti do flesh me te 3  meqe je aq i hapur rreth preferencave te tua seksuale, bisexual that would be. Flm per idene qe me dhe. lol

----------


## Eve

> S'ka gje. 
> 
> Ervisa, mqs jeton ne Angli, ju aty ne baze te cfare ligjesh e beni nje Audit? Bazoheni ne International Accounting regulations apo Anglia ka regulations e saj sic ka Amerika GAAP dhe Audit regulations?
> 
> Po ashtu, ne Shqiperi, a pergatisin kompanite financial statements: Balance Sheet Stmnt, Income Stmnt, Statement of Cash Flows, dhe Statement of Retained Earnings, apo jane krejt ndryshe?
> 
> P.S. Po i bej keto pyetje per Shqiperine sepse nuk e kam idene se si funksion the field of Accounting apo Auditing aty, prandaj flm paraprakisht.


Infinity mesa di une, te gjitha European companies qe jane listed ne nje EU securities market, duke perfshi insurance companies dhe gjithashtu bankat,  jane te detyruara te pergatisin consolidated financial statements sipas IFRS (International Financial Reporting Standards) qe ne fillim eshte njohur si IAS (International Accounting standards) 
UK duke ken anetare e EU , rrjedhimisht eshte e detyruar qe te perdor IFRS , ato korporata qe s'jan listed ne market, me sa di jane te lejuara te pedorin Financial Reporting Standards sipas UK  Accounting Standard Board.
Gjithashtu IFRS s'eshte e projektuar vetem per EU market, por globally. Psh USA GAAP, sic e the dhe ti me siper po punon drejt konvergjimit te saj drej IFRS. Edhe Japonia gjithashtu.
Ka ane pozitive dhe negative, p.sh ne UK meqe adoptuan IFRS , solli ndryshime ne 'goodwill', apo ne perdorimin e  'fair value' sesa 'book' value i aseteve etj etj

Persa  i perket Shqiperis , nga viti 2008, te gjitha bankat dhe 'large entities' , d.m.th qe kan te ardhura mbi 10 milion euro dhe punonjes mbi 100, duhet te perdorin IFRS. Kurse ato qe jan nen keto shifra duhet te perdorin Albanian GAAP qe "leshohen" nga NAC (National Accounting Council)
Meqense  korporatat dhe bankat ne Shqiperi adoptojne IFRS, atehere duhet ti pergatisin: Balance sheet, Profit and Loss statement , Cashflows etj

Shpresoj te kem qartesuar ndopak  :buzeqeshje: 

KLM

----------


## INFINITY©

Ervisa,

Se pari flm per shkrimin me lart, shume informues. 

Nqs une dua te hap nje CPA Firm ne Angli ose ne Shqiperi (mqs paske njohuri per te dyja shtetet), cfare testesh apo licensash te duhen per kete gje?

Po ashtu, ketu ne USA mbasi u aprovua SOX u krijua edhe PCAOB qe ben inspektimin dhe disiplinimin e CPA Firms. Dmth, nqs ti je pronari i nje CPA Firm, ata mund te paraqiten ne cdo kohe ne kompanine tende dhe te auditojne per auditime, taksa, etj. qe ti ke bere per klientet e tu. A ekziston dicka e tille ne Angli apo Shqiperi?

Flm perseri.

----------


## tvsh

> Nuk kisha ndermend qe te hapja biznes per auditing ne Shqiperi, megjithate tvsh, tani qe po e mendoj, po te jap ty ca leke dhe e di qe ti do flesh me te 3  meqe je aq i hapur rreth preferencave te tua seksuale, bisexual that would be. Flm per idene qe me dhe. lol


,e topallin jam dakort por ata te tjeret nuk jane shemales e une nuk mund te shkoj me ata.

proklivities e mia biseksuale jane 1)femrat 2)shemales

90% heteroseksual

----------


## INFINITY©

> ,e topallin jam dakort por ata te tjeret nuk jane shemales e une nuk mund te shkoj me ata.
> 
> proklivities e mia biseksuale seksuale jane 1)femrat 2)shemales


tvsh, ka shprese dhe per ty o cun, po he mos e vrit shume mendjen. Shko fli me kete doje ty qejfi se nuk do t'ja dije njeri se ca ben ti. 

Po pati mundesi, mos e ndyr edhe kete teme me komente mediokre, por bej ndonjehere ndonje koment qe ja vlen se le nam, perndryshe vazhdo hap ndonje teme tjeter andej "PSE SEKSI TE LE ME TE META MENDORE". 

Hajt shnet

----------


## Eve

> Ervisa,
> 
> Se pari flm per shkrimin me lart, shume informues. 
> 
> Nqs une dua te hap nje CPA Firm ne Angli ose ne Shqiperi (mqs paske njohuri per te dyja shtetet), cfare testesh apo licensash te duhen per kete gje?
> 
> Po ashtu, ketu ne USA mbasi u aprovua SOX u krijua edhe PCAOB qe ben inspektimin dhe disiplinimin e CPA Firms. Dmth, nqs ti je pronari i nje CPA Firm, ata mund te paraqiten ne cdo kohe ne kompanine tende dhe te auditojne per auditime, taksa, etj. qe ti ke bere per klientet e tu. A ekziston dicka e tille ne Angli apo Shqiperi?
> 
> Flm perseri.



INFINITY pershendetje!


S'jam dhe aq e informuar per detajet e setting up a CPA firm ne UK apo Alb te them te drejten.

Por di qe  ne UK, s'te lejohet qe te set up nje accounting firm , pa u kualifikuar si professional accountant ,   dhe pa experience pune .
Zakonisht mund te besh studime per ACCA ose  ACA dhe mund te besh praktiken gjate studimeve ose mbas studimve por duhet 3 vjet praktike, dhe e mira eshte te jet praktika ne nje accounting firm sesa big organizations sic eshte JP Morgan, apo PWC apo KPMG etj etj 
Sepse nje rol pune ne nje korporate te madhe , s'mund te te japi mundesin te "prekesh" all areas of accounting, such as tax etc.
Kurse ne accounting firm, merr ekperiences e duhur,  covering proper accounting aspects ,se zakonisht keto firmat merren me  SME's (small to medium enterprises) klientele.

Sic eshte ne USA, edhe ne UK zbatohet Data Protection Act ne Accounting, qe eshte :  ICO (The Information Commissioner's Office) qe ka 'target' accountancy firms , me qellim qe te 'improve' level of compliance me data protection act 1984.
shkurtimisht, ICO ben 'checks' per te pare nese keto firma funksionojne ne akordance me rregullat.

pastaj sipas rregullave duhet te kesh 'practice certificate' nga ICAEW qe te duhet per 'Money Laundering rules'

Infinity ka dhe shume e shume rregulla te tjera , pervec ekspertizes qe duhet te kesh si accountant , 'a client portfolio' dhe 'a business plan'

Ne shqiperi se di te them te drejten, por pak ma merr mendja qe rregullat ligjore duhe te ngjasojne.

----------


## tvsh

> tvsh, ka shprese dhe per ty o cun, po he mos e vrit shume mendjen. Shko fli me kete doje ty qejfi se nuk do t'ja dije njeri se ca ben ti. 
> 
> Po pati mundesi, mos e ndyr edhe kete teme me komente mediokre, por bej ndonjehere ndonje koment qe ja vlen se le nam, perndryshe vazhdo hap ndonje teme tjeter andej "PSE SEKSI TE LE ME TE META MENDORE". 
> 
> Hajt shnet


vetem seksi nuk te le me te meta mendore por e stimulon mendjen.

dicka qe ti infinity do e pelqesh. auditing eshte specialized accounting. accountant merret me statements, cash flow etj. dhe ja paraqet atyre lart, auditors e kontrollon punen e accountants.

nje accountant mund te merret me budget planning, nje auditor sdo te ia dije per planing dhe fleksibilitetin e tij por per korektesine dhe saktesine e raporteve,statements nga nje pjese apo e gjithe kompania.

accountant pushohet nga puna nese i ka bere shifrat gabim apo ka vjedhur nga kompania. auditor therritet te gjej ato gabime dhe vjedhjet.

auditors nuk jane vetem tek parate. ata audit sa mall eshte futur dhe nxjerre nga kompania pavaresisht se shifrat jane ok.

psh auditors gjejne ficticious customers dhe vendors per te zbuluar hajdutin brenda korporates. nje pjese e customers/vendors kane nje status te vecante ku jane incentives qe kompania jep apo merr prej tyre.

etj etj

infinity do te mesosh auditing ti?

----------

